# Huron or Clinton River



## handyandy (May 25, 2012)

Thinking of fishing either somewhere on the huron river above ford lake or either the clinton river this weekend would be the first time on either. Is clinton river boatable at all I have a 16ft flat bottom jon with a trolling motor that I can use my outboard is out this weekend waiting on parts. I like catching anything pike, smallies, what ever any advice would be appreciated not looking for secret spots just places I could either walk into the river or put my boat in to putt around. Read some of the threads on here about clinton river is it still good for pike? I know the stretch of huron above ford lake has lots of smallies from what I've read what about pike?


----------



## Matty_joe86 (Sep 4, 2008)

I think both will be slow with all this heat and lack of rainfall. I know the huron is going to be super low, not an expert on the clinton but i know it has to be low also. We need rain to improve the fishing


----------



## DetroitFishin (Feb 21, 2012)

Stay away from the Clinton right now. 2 hot and running way low. Huron u can still get into some nice smallies. Id try more towards the mouth downriver from flatrock

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DetroitIron (Dec 4, 2003)

The Huron above Ford is very low and choked heavy with weeds. I've never seen it like this.


----------



## handyandy (May 25, 2012)

Ok thanks for the help I guess I wll stay away from Ford lake and clinton river. I may go up to proud lake have a buddy that lives in wixom that may go with me and I have never tried anyone here ever been there.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

The Huron River in Proud Lake is running low and really warm. Full of canoes and kayaks on the weekend.


----------



## migabby (Sep 8, 2009)

Trout all gone,,, Kayaks, Canoes, up the ying yang, LOW LOW Water barley moving.....There yesterday Evening

MIgabby


----------



## Benji-bass (Jul 25, 2011)

Was in the Huron today, stupid busy with drunken rafters. Saw 4 massive pike gar today which was a first. 


Sent from IPhone.


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Ya the Huron is way low. My fav. section for cats is even to low and not producing very well, current is almost at a stand still. Panfish have been good though.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

HandyAndy,

We do not have any good news to report, sorry. Was on the river Saturday myself. Very slow and low! Lots of idots for sure. :rant:


----------



## handyandy (May 25, 2012)

Yeah I went a head and tried the huron above ford lake like everyone said real low barely a current still managed some smallies and some gills on small minnow jerk bait and some artificial crawfish texas rigged. The weeds were a pain though even with the texas rig being a fairly weed less set up. This was on saturday. Sunday was better went out with a friend from work on his boat on St. Clair caught some big smallies couple in the 4lb range I caught one with a lip tag. Let them all go of course am I suppose to call in the tag or anything?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I have lived in Belleville for 24 years, and have never seen the Huron River as low as it is right now, below the Belleville dam - the one on Haggerty Road. It is just a trickle coming down.


----------

